
Announcing NetBSD 7.0.1 - Esau
http://www.netbsd.org/releases/formal-7/NetBSD-7.0.1.html
======
15DCFA8F
Does anyone runs NetBSD on desktops or laptops? How it is the experience,
compared to Linux?

~~~
Esau
I've run it on desktops before, but currently, I run it inside a VMWare Fusion
virtual machine

